
Show HN: Discuss code and docs in repositories (on Sourcegraph) - slimsag
https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/discuss-code-and-docs-in-repositories/
======
slimsag
Hi HN -- This is something I've been working on recently and really advocating
for at Sourcegraph.

I'm extremely excited about improving how code gets discussed in general, and
I'm really excited to hear any feedback and answer any questions you might
have about this. Let me know what you think (I want to hear your harshest
criticism!) =)

